# National adoption week 2013 in the media



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi everyone

I thought it might be worth starting a thread to post info on adoption week specials, such as tv shows, magazine articles, new coverage on adoption etc....

I'm sure in the next few weeks we will see an increase in adoption in the media, and I for one, would fine it really useful to see as many of them as possible (being half way through home study, the more info and encouragement we can get the better!)  

Sun flower x


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Good idea Sun Flower   I always find I know about them after they have been aired. I hope there are plenty of informative programmes especially for my friends & family to watch


----------



## Jacks girl (Aug 7, 2011)

I agree ladies brill idea. Good thread Sunflower looking forward to reading xx


----------



## somedaysoon (Mar 7, 2013)

Just wondering, when is national adoption week?


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

I had an email from BAAF looking for support in sharing info regarding Adoption Week via a Thundeclap (whatever that is!) https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/3868-national-adoption-week

Adoption Week is 4th-10th November http://www.nationaladoptionweek.org.uk/


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Great idea Sun Flower. 
Hope there will be some good tv and news stories.


----------



## Dawn7 (Sep 10, 2013)

I saw a brief advert this morning and This Morning on ITV are covering adoption all next week I think

Daybreak covered Adoption week last year, so maybe they'll be something next week too

If I see anything else, I'll let you know xx


----------



## Jules11 (Jun 21, 2011)

There is a documentary on BBC4 at 10pm this evening - "The Dark matter of Love".  Its advertised as an exploration of child/parent psychology via the story of three adopted Russian orphans.

Jules xx


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks Jules
I'm gutted as missed the first half. Have recorded second half. 
I've read about the Dark Matter of Love campaign, it was posted on here a while ago if anyone is interested

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=308232.msg5495998#msg5495998


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for this thread. We watched The Dark Matter of Love, very interesting. I felt quite emotional at the end seeing Marsha so happy. What a lovely girl and the twins were a bundle of energetic cuties.



Xxx


----------



## Starmaker73 (Jun 28, 2013)

Dawn7 said:


> I saw a brief advert this morning and This Morning on ITV are covering adoption all next week I think


Yup, Dawn, I saw the ad today. It's definitely being covered all next week on This Morning.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just watched the dark Matter of Love doc..very interesting..i did think the parents were being very naive about the challenges ahead..and also slightly mad for taking 3 at once esp not all from even the same family   And couldnt actually speak Russion  
I would have liked to know at each point of filming how far along they were..couldnt work out if it was weeks or months..

You could see how Marsha had relaxed by the end but she seemd quite a distant little girl even then..the 2 little boys were little livewires but seemed to calm down a lot...all in all a success in the making but my god what a lot of work..


kj x


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

I watched it too.  I thought it was odd that the therapists/social worker only explored the way the adopter's were parented when they were children, after the Russian orphans were placed with them!  I thought it was wrong that the therapist did not emphasise how damn difficult it would be to take on 3 severely neglected and older children  .  It almost felt like an 'experiment' of sorts and almost setting them up for a fall?

It was really sad to see how depressed the parents looked in the early days of placement and I felt sorry for all of them  . I was worried that there was going to be a depressing end to the documentry!  Very pleased there was a positive ending, although I don't doubt there will be lifelong 'work' needed with all of those children.

What a resiliant little girl she was/is, hey.
X


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

I need to watch it, will try and get it on catch up over the weekend. Sounds interesting and emotional.

Sky news are featuring 'adoption myths' as a news story this morning. Going to make a cuppa annd watch it now.

I'm sure next week we will see more adoption stories so please keep posting them on this thread so we can all watch them  

Sun flower x


----------



## somedaysoon (Mar 7, 2013)

Have just watched The Dark Matter of Love - really fascinating! There is one day left to watch it on iplayer for anyone who wants to see it and it is well worth seeing. We were originally interested in international adoption but after some research discovered how costly and complicated it could be. To think that only 1 in 10 Russian orphans who leave their institution as young adults will go on to be able to integrate normally into society is a sad and startling fact.

The couple were very naive in their reasoning behind this adoption in their attempt at forming the 'all American dream, huggy, disney style' family! They didn't take into consideration the major challenges they would face with emotional and language barriers, a complete change in family dynamics and the effects of this on their birth daughter. Despite a worrying start, I was relieved to see the bonds formed at the end of the documentary. It seemed that all their hard work had paid off.

Must say that I'm a bit disappointed not to see any more programmes about adoption this week. I recorded This Morning but no mention of adoption today!


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

Daybreak have been doing little bits on adoption, I have seen 2 interviews this week with an adoptor and an adoptee, the baaf site suggests that this morning are going to cover it?


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

PR from Cumbria re the week:- http://www.cumbria.gov.uk/news/2013/October/29_10_2013-105932.asp

And something from our agency... http://www.caritascare.org.uk/news/caritas-care-supports-national-adoption-week-2013/

I've been asked to pop in to their Carlisle office on Sat to talk to any prospective adopters. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Adoption story on ThIs Morning ITV today at 11.40am. I will be watching


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Yer i sew that about "the dark matter of love".  If i was honest i didn't really like it.  They wanted a total of 4 children (counting their own) and thats what they got!  It must have been so over whelming and difficult for their daughter.  Maybe if they had just adopted the girl or the girl and then the twins at a later stage.  But to take on 3 neglected children at once, who thought that would be a good idea?  There was no need for that to happen.  Just think the whole process could have been managed better.  Where they introduced to the children gradually? did they spend time with them at the orphanage, etc etc etc.  Like someone else said it felt a bit like it was a social experiment.  


I guess the children ended up with a better life, but it could and still could (after filming stops) just all break down.


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Hmmm a 3 minute video of a little boy needing a forever family, a very brief description from the SW and that was that. Presenters basically said if you want to know anything else see the BAAF website! Very poor coverage on This Morning  

I'm really disappointed with the media coverage in general this week, they have not highlighted adoption at all in my opinion. Just a few comments here and there! I think the VA /LA's and BAAF should do much more, no wonder there are so many children in care, they are not pushing adoption enough. They should be shouting it from the roof tops and encouraging people to come forward. 

Just needed to get that off my chest. Friday afternoon rant over. 
Sun flower x


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Totally agree Sun Flower! It's been really disappointing, nothing at all to promote the new system and dispel the many myths that people still believe to be true.  DW and I were talking about this last night, we wondered if the LA and VA's are so overrun at the moment dealing with backlogs and time-scales that they haven't put any extra resources into this adoption week... maybe they couldn't cope with an influx of enquiries...?  What ever the reason the coverage has been very poor to say the least


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

The coverage has been awful - I'm so disappointed by this week 😢😢 x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

mafergal..i have to say thats pretty what my LA have said..when i asked if we were doing anything like last year..local radio etc.. the head of services bascially said no we are getting to grips with the new system and have enough adopters at present so actually couldnt cope with an extra influx of enquiries at the present time (it is an awful lot of work.. i work reasonably closely with my LA and know how theyare implementing the new guidelines)


kj x


----------

